# my little girls bass fishing



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

took the girls bass fishing around grosse ile, they caught around 20, even caught them on their pink spinnerbaits.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

gmoney,
those are cool pics....hey man where is your life jacket?:lol:

tjstebb


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

BBBBBBoooooyyyyy, those girls know how to fish! Congrats short womens!


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

tjstebb said:


> gmoney,
> those are cool pics....hey man where is your life jacket?:lol:
> 
> tjstebb


 
its close by, they have to wear theirs anytime on the boat.


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Those are cool pics GMoney...Their mom must be good lookin' cuz they're much cuter than you! :lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Good Looking, she must be fine as heck to make up the difference:lol::lol:

Nice pics, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

I love the pic with where the youngest one has the glove on to hold the fish it makes me laugh. Reminds me of my own 7 year old little girl it seemed to have took forever to get her to start lipping fish correctly with out the use of the GLOVE or shirt or rag etc... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey not a THING wrong with using a glove or a rag thankyouverymuch!


Nice job to the girls.


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

Good fun man....that first one is a lunker! Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dang, your girls are better fisher...peoples than me...word!!

(Way to go G crew!)


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks everyone, yes they get the looks from their mom.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The only thing better than catching them yourself


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks for sharing, nothing better then family time.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

eddiejohn4 said:


> thanks for sharing, nothing better then family time.


you got it bro


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice G. My how they have grown. I love it.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

RIVER LADY said:


> Very nice G. My how they have grown. I love it.


thanks Shawn.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

The first pic is classic. "This is my fish dad is holding!!"


----------



## lma (Mar 6, 2008)

Great to see the girls have an interest in fishing.....and better yet to see them so so well! Great pics!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Great pix!


----------

